# How do I record two separate season passes for the same show on the same channel?



## gtg450g (Apr 5, 2007)

I apologize that I am new here and have not completely seached the site, but I did look at recent posts and searched for my question.

Because I only have the single-tuner Series 2 Tivo I get a lot of conflicts - especially during Prime time. While I would like to record both "First Run and Repeats" of my shows, for instance Family Guy on FOX, I would like to set different priorities for these programs.

I would like new Family Guy episodes to take precedence over other shows, example Scrubs on NBC, but I would rather the Tivo record a new Scrubs episode than a Family Guy re-run on Fox.

Is there anyway to get two separate Season passes for one show on a particular channel for New episodes and then one for the repeats that could be at a lower rank in the Season Pass hierarchy? This way I could always get the new episodes for each program but maintain the hierarchy when only re-runs are available.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

You can't set two SPs for the same show on the same channel. This solution is not perfect, but you can, in order of heirarchy:

1. Set a SP for Family Guy, first run only.
2. Set a SP for Scrubs, first run only.
3. Create a Title Wishlist for Family Guy.
4. Create a Title Wishlist for Scrubs.

This way, new Scrubs episodes have priority over repeats of FG, repeats of FG have priority over repeats of Scrubs, and within the 30 day rule, Scrubs will record instead of FG episodes you've already recorded. Plus, you'll catch any repeats on the other networks.


----------



## gtg450g (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks. You're right - it's not a perfect solution, but it is sufficient. Also, I was able to find more channels that carry re-runs of shows that I like to watch.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

If for whatever reason you only want repeats on the main channel, I'd suggest flipping around the suggestion from balboa dave. 
Make the Wishlists First Run Only and higher priority and the Season Passes Repeat & First Run and lower priority.

That's because wishlists will match the show on any channel, which season passes only match for the channel they are set on.

If you use balboa dave's suggestion you will be recording the frequent Scrubs reruns on Comedy Central as well as those on NBC (which may or may not be what you want to do)


----------

